# CSGO tabed out



## Sniffy1997 (6. September 2018)

Moin Leuts nachdem ich mir endlich ne SSD zu gelegt habe und Windows jetzt neu installiert habe fliege ich immer von CSGO auf dem Desktop immer in unterschiedlichen Abständen.

Mein Hardware:
AMD 7870 OC
8 GB Ram DDR 3
Intel Xeon E3 1213 v3
Asus B85M Gamer Mainboard 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen


----------



## teachmeluv (7. September 2018)

Welches Windows hast du installiert und welchen Build davon? Welche Software läuft sonst bei dir im Hintergrund (z.B. Discord, Virenscanner, etc).

Spielst du Vollbild oder randloser Fenstermodus? Es kommt zu keinem Absturz sondern nur das kurze "Tabben" auf den Desktop? Du kannst also auch dann direkt weiter spielen?


----------

